# Which Graphics card would do the trick?



## dpluvuall (Oct 28, 2015)

My system specs are:

INTEL i5 4440
GIGABYTE B85M-D3H Motherboard
Antec VP500PC 500w Power Supply
Kingston 2x4gb Hyperx Fury 1866mhz Ram
Dell E2014H @ 1600 X 900

I need a gpu that can support most of the games on MAX settings.
Although i can buy GTX 960 or 970 but it would be a waste of money as i will play the games on max resolution of 1600 X 900 for a long time, and these beauties are meant for bigger scene don't you think.

So suggest me a decent, cheap enough GPU which can handle most of the stuff at 1600x900. but mustn't keep a large amount of capability under its belly useless.

I am open to both Nividia and AMD types. (Note- B85 D3H supports only AMD CrossFire™ technology)
so help me out or correct me if i am wrong.

BTW i can also wait a couple of months to let the prices fall or a now tech arrives in market.

Budget is not a concern as long as it serves the exact purpose.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 29, 2015)

GTX 960 wouldn't be waste . Instead its the sweet spot GPU for 900p if you intend to run almost all games at extreme settings.

Tbh , gtx960 does struggle in few games at 1080p very high details and frame drops to 30fps. The gtx970 is what you need to max out at 1080p cranking at least 60fps.
Gtx950 maybe the best but why not future proof yourself for 900p.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2015)

Asus Stirx GTX960 2GB @ 15k is best for you in case you upgrade your monitor in the future...


----------



## dpluvuall (Oct 29, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> GTX 960 wouldn't be waste . Instead its the sweet spot GPU for 900p if you intend to run almost all games at extreme settings.
> 
> Tbh , gtx960 does struggle in few games at 1080p very high details and frame drops to 30fps. The gtx970 is what you need to max out at 1080p cranking at least 60fps.
> Gtx950 maybe the best but why not future proof yourself for 900p.



Dude i would be using the said 900p resolution only and do not need 1080p.
I will upgrade a whole setup in one go in future, so right now i need a cheaper gpu just o fulfill current needs, and no future-proofing!!!

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Asus Stirx GTX960 2GB @ 15k is best for you in case you upgrade your monitor in the future...



same goes for your reply. Sorrry!!!

I will upgrade a whole setup in one go in future, so right now i need a cheaper gpu just o fulfill current needs, and no future-proofing!!!


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 29, 2015)

dpluvuall said:


> My system specs are:
> 
> INTEL i5 4440
> GIGABYTE B85M-D3H Motherboard
> ...




I have same 90% config as yours (see my sigi)  , so i would suggest to go for GTX970 (mine is ASUS) , really worth it ,

I had played GTAV @ 900p got FPS around 25-59  @ ultra settings all maxed , some places in gta gave low FPS due to bad optimization of game.

Witcher 3 playing @ 900p 45-60pfs max out

GTX 960 wont give this much i think,

900p / 1080p  doest make that much difference i think.

if you want to play at ultra and above 50fps u need 970  for most of the demanding games.

or if you are comfortable with any settings i suggest you can go with 960


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

Optimized High -> Ultra has less difference in quality than 900p -> 1080p

I would recommend 960 and playing games at Optimized High, some settings in games give almost no benefits when set to ultra but chomp away the framerates


----------



## dpluvuall (Oct 29, 2015)

So all in all 960 or 970 is worth it....

it there any possibility that i can purchase a low key AMD GPU to play in medium settings for now and then later purchase another one and use both through crossfire?


----------



## xtr3m3 (Oct 29, 2015)

dpluvuall said:


> So all in all 960 or 970 is worth it....
> 
> it there any possibility that i can purchase a low key AMD GPU to play in medium settings for now and then later purchase another one and use both through crossfire?



do not go for crossfire many would suggest the same,

960 or 970  like i said depending on what settings you want to play,


----------



## dpluvuall (Oct 29, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> do not go for crossfire many would suggest the same,
> 
> 960 or 970  like i said depending on what settings you want to play,



well mate 970 is quite costly atm, do you think it's prices will fall in couple of months or so.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2015)

You have budget constraints ? If yes , mention it and we will suggest you accordingly.
Also , mention the games you play.

Also ,  it would be nonsense to spend in buying two ATI cards that your motherboard supports and not buying one single powerful GPU.
If you have a budget of around 12-13k , get yourself a GTX950 and over-clock it a bit. It would get you quite close to a stock GTX960!

In case you can't afford that , then maybe look for a used card from nVidia. I wouldn't recommend the Red team , because they aren't doing quite well with respect to VFM at this moment.


----------



## player100 (Nov 9, 2015)

just get a GTX 960 if ur power supply supports the minimim gpu requirements or else GTX 950.

both of these graphics card will have good fps in all the games at 900p. at high settings but 960 is more future proof with your monitor resolution. Just make sure that u power supply unit(psu) can give the gpu full power.
there are many variants of 950 and 960..check out the review and choose one yourself.


----------

